# Hickory Vase



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

This hickory vase is 11" high and the inside diameter is 31/2". I turned this as always on the outside but hollowed the inside with a little termite hollowing tool exclusively. Didn't use my Elbo tool hollowing system on this. This is about as tall a vase I can turn with a seperate tool. Tools won't reach in any further on the angles. I like this little termite tool, cuts clean as anything I have seen. Need to be careful with this tool though, hold it wrong and look out.I used multiple coats of poly on this vase. Wanted to try antique oil like Bernie suggested but twice I checked with Home Depot and they were out of it. So I went back to my old stand by, polyurethane. Yes sir, I just feel great when I finish a vase. Really enjoy doing these baby's. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking vase Mitch. Well done. You got more guts than I do Mitch using the termite tool that deep. I really like mine and I also have the Hunter tool also. I know what you mean when you turn that termite tool wrong, holy cow bad words can be said.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Mitch.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Thanks Bern, I appreciate the kind words. Just to let you know of a little experience I had with the termite when I bought my first one. I was hollowing and all of a sudden I thought my lathe flew up off the floor. It banged so hard that the cutter broke right in half. Good thing it was solid on the toolrest. I was afraid of it for a couple days but now I just make sure when I go into the vase, blind, make sure the set screw is at 9 to 10 oclock position and I will be fine. I wish they made a bigger one than mine. I thought I saw a guy on u tube using a much bigger one. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr Dave
Thank You Dr Dave. How has my buddy been doing lately? Haven't heard much from you. I been meaning to ask you but never did Dave, do you do any turning at all? Don't know if I asked you before but you are so upbeat about everyones work, I just wondered, if you turned at all. Thanks again, Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Mitch, nice looking vase and the grain pattern is really nice.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch really nice vase. Like the grain pattern to. Keep up the great wood turnings.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch12 said:


> Dr Dave
> Thank You Dr Dave. How has my buddy been doing lately? Haven't heard much from you. I been meaning to ask you but never did Dave, do you do any turning at all? Don't know if I asked you before but you are so upbeat about everyones work, I just wondered, if you turned at all. Thanks again, Mitch


No Mitch, I haven't turned a thing. I don't have a lathe. Well, I guess I do in that I have a Smithy ( a Shop Smith on steroids). But it is in the garage waiting for the shop floor to be painted. Maybe one day. I don't know if I want to be addicted like you guys are (Bernie, Mitch, Petey, Glenmore and now Harry).  Upbeat????? No, I just like to see what other people make and are capable of. Keep up the great work Mitch.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Thanks Pete. For some reason I really enjoyed turning this one. Everything seemed to go so smoothly as I was turning.I know that you know, it doesn't always go that way. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Thanks for the kind words, Glenmore and yes I am going to turn much more. I cut back on my furniture making to almost nothing since getting the turning bug. If I was told this would cause me to cut out making furniture a few years ago, I would of laughed out loud. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr Dave
Thanks for filling me in on your outlook on turning etc. Nothing wrong with your wanting to watch what others can do but don't want to do yourself. Your still the right kind of guy to be associated with in my book. thanks. Mitch


----------

